# Real Grass Putting Green



## ebarnett8 (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi all,

I am considering growing a putting green and I know there are a few members here that have done this as well... First off, feel free to talk me out of it.  The only question that I have, really, is regarding rolling the green. A professional greens roller is the only thing I won't be able to attain, I don't think. Will a hand roller be sufficient or will it be the difference between having a legitimate golf green or not? Also, any feedback from someone who has taken on a project like this is very much welcome!
Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ebarnett8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering growing a putting green and I know there are a few members here that have done this as well... First off, feel free to talk me out of it.  The only question that I have, really, is regarding rolling the green. A professional greens roller is the only thing I won't be able to attain, I don't think. Will a hand roller be sufficient or will it be the difference between having a legitimate golf green or not? Also, any feedback from someone who has taken on a project like this is very much welcome!
> Thanks


I wouldn't worry about it really. Rolling greens has benefits for sure, but isn't 100% mandatory on a home green. You're going to have your hands full already. A hand-roller would more than suffice for when you can't/don't want to mow. A 2-300lb greens mower with a fullwidth traction roller is going to do a great job.

Note: There are roller attachments for triplexes that should work with a walk-mower as well. You don't have to get a separate powered unit. We had a set of vibratory units set-up on a Toro 3050 and they worked waaaay better than the old heavy rollers.


----------



## ebarnett8 (Dec 15, 2020)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ebarnett8 said:


> Awesome. Thanks!


These were the cartridges we had on a Toro triplex. Back then they were sold by a company called Advanced Turf Tech. The vibe rollers are on page 2, cartridge number 4.

https://www.cubcadet.com/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-cubcadet-Library/default/dw6c0a3414/PDFs/CubCadet_Infiniset_Brochure_2019.pdf

Better look at them all here. We used the Vibe cartridge.

https://www.cubcadet.com/en_US/turf-products/tm-system


----------



## ebarnett8 (Dec 15, 2020)

That is seriously cool stuff! I don't believe I would've found it without your help, either. Sounds like it'll save me a load of work!!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

What type of grass are you planning on using for your green?


----------



## ebarnett8 (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm debating between the new Zoysia Lazer and Mach 1. I like the idea of Zoysia (as the fringe and the rest of the yard will be some type of Zoysia) but there isn't a whole lot out there regarding quality of the putting surface. Mach 1, though, has a lot and all points to it being top notch.


----------

